# best laid plans blah blah



## GinaRockey (Jun 26, 2016)

After a lot of research and discussions with family we had decided that we would start to carry out necessary repairs and cosmetic problems with our house here in the South of England prior to placing it on the market, unfortunately with my husband suffering severely with osteoarthritis and undergoing countless operations the house has been neglected for the past few years. 
We were looking to rent for a while around the Los Carrascos area to make sure that it is indeed the place we will be happy to spend our retirement. we were hoping to actually be in Spain by this time next year and looking forward to it so much, really looking forward to my husband being more comfortable and able to maybe get about easier and then the blah blah hit. I myself have been in pain for sometime which eventually got bad enough for me to seek medical help, cutting out the various appointments and tests I went to see a consultant yesterday and was shocked to hear at the age of 53 I need to have both of my hips replaced, I thought I had just been overdoing it looking after my husband and my day job of dog grooming, I didn't expect this at all and spent most of the evening in tears trying to come up with alternatives. Do I refuse the operations and carry on with our plans and have the operations sometime later in Spain or do as my husband says and put the move off for an extra year to recover from the surgery, the first hip replacement is scheduled for post Xmas followed by the second when I presume I'm strong enough. On top of all this we have the Brexit issue which we were hoping to beat any possible outcome by being in Spain before the UK finalises the exit. So confused and upset at the moment, seems ages since we started looking at moving and thought we had covered all bases right down to getting us and our six dogs over there settling on the ferry to Bilbao and then driving down south. I don't even know why I'm posting this, maybe hoping fo divine intervention lol


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello Gina.
In your case I would say stay where you are mate as you will only add to your problems by making the move now.
See how things pan out when you have had the OP . 

BTW Teresa May(not) will be obliged to listen to B,Business and do what she is told so it may never happen (IMO)


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Hi Gina, if you have/will have medical insurance in Spain why can't you carry on with the move and have then get the hips done over here? Just a thought, maybe you would prefer to do them first but it doesn't sound like it. I imagine recovery would be much more pleasant in Spain where you can get out more.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Im so sorry to hear of your problems, but I agree, probably be better to be sorted in UK before you move. You now have a pre-existing illness, so along with your husbands problems premiums for private health insurance will probably be high. On the up-side, both my parents had hip replacements, my mum had her first at 44 and a revision (the same one done again) at 58, and they were both out of the pain they had been suffering the day after the op and mum, because she was younger, recovered completely in 3 months.So, by this time next year, its possible you could be here, so very good luck xx


----------



## GinaRockey (Jun 26, 2016)

thank you all, my husband is older than me at 65 so am I right that because of his age I would qualify for treatment ? My husband unfortunately was the exception that proves the rule, his first hip replacement went wrong and in the course of 3 years had the right hip replaced 3 times, the left one was done at the same time along with the 3rd right hand one. I don't have private health care unfortunately so looks like I'm going to have to get them done in the UK.
As an aside is there anybody here from around the region who could let us know how much they like living I the area.
Thanks
Gina


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes, as a dependant of a UK pensioner ( as I am) you would be entitled to health cover with S1. I hope your operations go better than your hubby's did, Sorry we are not in this area so cannot give any advise xx


----------



## cathb (Sep 5, 2016)

The way things are going with Brexit, I would think you could have your ops done in Britain and be fully recovered before there are any changes.

I can understand how this must have been a shock to you, but I would personally stick with the medical system I know.

Whatever you decide, I wish you the very best outcome.

Regards,

Cathy


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your problems - you know what they say, life is what happens when you are busy making other plans.

I think you would be well advised to have your operations before leaving the UK. For two reasons. Firstly, as cathb said, because you will be familiar with the medical system there and won't face a language barrier as you would in dealing with the Spanish system soon after your arrival here. Secondly, waiting lists in some areas of Spain, at least, can be pretty long. I had a British neighbour here who had to wait just over a year for a hip replacement, and for the last few months she was in so much pain she was unable to leave her house. 

There will be a lot of things you have to get around to get set up when you move to Spain - opening bank accounts, registering as a resident, getting S1s registered with the social security system and registering at a health centre, signing on the padron at the Town Hall, and so on. It would be a lot to cope with if you're in pain and less mobile.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree with Lynn. A Spanish friend of mine has just had her hip done after a two year wait!!!!!!!!!!!


Personally I would go with the UK first


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Ah thats a *****, sorry to hear it.


----------



## GinaRockey (Jun 26, 2016)

thank you all so much, sensible thing appears to be op first, seems I'm going to have to agree with my husband, won't hurt to let him win for once lol


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Simon22 said:


> Hi Gina, if you have/will have medical insurance in Spain why can't you carry on with the move and have then get the hips done over here? Just a thought, maybe you would prefer to do them first but it doesn't sound like it. I imagine recovery would be much more pleasant in Spain where you can get out more.


Private medical insurance will not pay for a pre-existing condition to be treated!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> Private medical insurance will not pay for a pre-existing condition to be treated!


Plus, when you take out a new policy there are waiting periods before most kinds of treatment (other than GP visits or emergencies) are covered, and in the case of surgery it is usually six months at least.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

GinaRockey said:


> thank you all so much, sensible thing appears to be op first, seems I'm going to have to agree with my husband, won't hurt to let him win for once lol


Sensible lady Gina.
Husband always knows best.


----------



## GinaRockey (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi all, this is Gina's husband John, I'm sorry to say that things have now taken further twist, last Thursday Gina collapsed in pain and was subsequently rushed to hospital, after several x-rays and scans they diagnosed gall bladder problems, they operated this Tuesday and were surprised to find that the gall bladder was badly infected and gangrenous, doctors were amazed that she didn't have prior warning pains of this problem but I explained she had been taking strong painkillers (prescribed) for her hip issues and these probably masked and confused exactly where her pain was coming from, to which they agreed. Gina remains in hospital struggling to breathe properly and cope with the pain she's in at the moment, she has undergone further scans today to try to find out why she isn't responding to treatment as well as she should but doctors assure me it's just a matter of time before we see improvement. Beginning to think that this along with the pound to euro value someone is against us making the move to Spain. I will update this thread with hopefully good news as soon as possible but looking after 8 dogs and the house on my own somewhat limits my time especially as I'm myself disabled lol


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

So so sorry to hear this. Hope things improve soon. Keep us posted


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

All the best to you both. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks for the update - everything crossed that she recovers quickly & you can revisit your plans to come to Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GinaRockey said:


> Hi all, this is Gina's husband John, I'm sorry to say that things have now taken further twist, last Thursday Gina collapsed in pain and was subsequently rushed to hospital, after several x-rays and scans they diagnosed gall bladder problems, they operated this Tuesday and were surprised to find that the gall bladder was badly infected and gangrenous, doctors were amazed that she didn't have prior warning pains of this problem but I explained she had been taking strong painkillers (prescribed) for her hip issues and these probably masked and confused exactly where her pain was coming from, to which they agreed. Gina remains in hospital struggling to breathe properly and cope with the pain she's in at the moment, she has undergone further scans today to try to find out why she isn't responding to treatment as well as she should but doctors assure me it's just a matter of time before we see improvement. Beginning to think that this along with the pound to euro value someone is against us making the move to Spain. I will update this thread with hopefully good news as soon as possible but looking after 8 dogs and the house on my own somewhat limits my time especially as I'm myself disabled lol


Such a shame, but it seems to be clear that your energies are to be spent on Gina getting well and coping with life as it is at the moment. Hope that someone will be able to help you out. If looking after the dogs is problematic try asking at a local shelter for some temporary help. They may be willing to lend a hand in some way.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear this and send best wishes for Gina's recovery, and that you will be able to get some help whilst she recuperates.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Best wishes to you both


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Ah I hope Gina is up and about soon and you get your plans in motion soon


----------



## GinaRockey (Jun 26, 2016)

HI John again, I'm sorry to say there have been more problems and today Gina has been taken back to the operating theatre, even though I'm her husband I'm struggling to get information as to exactly what the problem is, I've been told conflicting info from several staff members. I really hope that there hasn't been a mistake made somewhere and this operation solves the issue and I can get Gina back home, in normal circumstances this operation usually requires no more than 24hrs in hospital followed by R&R at home, Gina has been in severe pain now for 10 days with morphine just about helping her, she was told she would have to wait until next Tuesday for the op but pleaded with them not to leave her in such pain. It's horrible to have to watch helplessly someone you love in such pain. I wish now I'd have managed to persuade her to move a year ago instead of waiting but cest-la-vie 
Hopefully I will have better news to post later


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GinaRockey said:


> HI John again, I'm sorry to say there have been more problems and today Gina has been taken back to the operating theatre, even though I'm her husband I'm struggling to get information as to exactly what the problem is, I've been told conflicting info from several staff members. I really hope that there hasn't been a mistake made somewhere and this operation solves the issue and I can get Gina back home, in normal circumstances this operation usually requires no more than 24hrs in hospital followed by R&R at home, Gina has been in severe pain now for 10 days with morphine just about helping her, she was told she would have to wait until next Tuesday for the op but pleaded with them not to leave her in such pain. It's horrible to have to watch helplessly someone you love in such pain. I wish now I'd have managed to persuade her to move a year ago instead of waiting but cest-la-vie
> Hopefully I will have better news to post later


You must be exhausted. Toing and froing to the hospital with the worry of not knowing what's really going on takes it toll. Let's hope that the surgeons do what they have to do and that Gina will be on her way to recovery soon.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi John, I hope everything settles down and they get Gina sorted. The good people on here will no doubt be able to advise more on your move when you are both ready and well. Take it easy.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

GinaRockey said:


> HI John again, I'm sorry to say there have been more problems and today Gina has been taken back to the operating theatre, even though I'm her husband I'm struggling to get information as to exactly what the problem is, I've been told conflicting info from several staff members. I really hope that there hasn't been a mistake made somewhere and this operation solves the issue and I can get Gina back home, in normal circumstances this operation usually requires no more than 24hrs in hospital followed by R&R at home, Gina has been in severe pain now for 10 days with morphine just about helping her, she was told she would have to wait until next Tuesday for the op but pleaded with them not to leave her in such pain. It's horrible to have to watch helplessly someone you love in such pain. I wish now I'd have managed to persuade her to move a year ago instead of waiting but cest-la-vie
> Hopefully I will have better news to post later


Ah John I hope this visit sorts Gina out and she back on her feet soon, keep us posted


----------



## GinaRockey (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi again, a small update and hopefully next time it will be Gina writing, firstly I'd like to thank you all for your thoughts and wishes. 
From information I've been able to gather the second operation was for a thorough clean and to remove a portion of her bladder deliberately left in situ to help direct fluids, unfortunately due to Gina's gall bladder being gangrenous it wasn't the best solution, this operation seems to have gone well and Gina was a lot brighter yesterday, tomorrow they are going to insert a stent (don't know why it wasn't done at the time) this we are told should be all that needs doing, just needs Gina to continue her improvement and her drains removed then maybe early next week she will be allowed home where I'm positive she will recover faster and our dream can be put back on track.
Thank you all
John


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

That's good news John, hope she makes a speedy recovery, tell her we are thinking of her.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Good to hear that you have more positive news, hope she can get home soon.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Good news. My best wishes to you both.


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

All the best
I hope your dreams come to fruition. Never give up !!
Moyra


----------



## GinaRockey (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi all, just a quick update while I get a chance lol. Gina is now at home but confined to bed where it is hoped she will recover quicker, she still has 2 drains fitted which I have to monitor and empty for her, she also has to go back to the hospital every couple of days at first, hopefully the stent does as intended and the drains can be removed quickly leaving just the stent itself to be removed in around 10 to 12 weeks.
Thanks all
John


----------



## GinaRockey (Jun 26, 2016)

Another short update, seems it was a mistake for Gina to be sent home, she was taken back to hospital a few days ago and is undergoing yet another operation tomorrow which will make 4 procedures for what should have been a routine operation with a 48hr stay in hospital, Gina was first admitted on the 6th October and I thought our NHS was the envy of the world !!


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Gosh, you two are certainly getting put through it. Hope everything works out. Please keep us posted


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mono said:


> Gosh, you two are certainly getting put through it. Hope everything works out. Please keep us posted


Exactly


----------



## GinaRockey (Jun 26, 2016)

Apologies for not updating earlier but as you can imagine I've been quite busy especially now that Gina has been home for a few weeks, she still has one more procedure that we're aware of which is to remove the metal stent after which I hope we can put this behind us and move on with our plans. Gina although still quite weak is making great improvements and is starting to question exactly what happened during the initial operation that turned what should have been routine 48hr stay into 2 months of intense pain, distress, 3 further operations and conflicting information according to who you asked. We have been advised by a different hospital to ask for a complete written report and to seek legal advice, the hospital suggested this after the original hospital had sent Gina there for a scan last week but had not informed them of what to look for and who to refer any findings to !! You really couldn't make it up. Gina is terrified of returning there to have the stent removed so I'm attempting to try and get it done elsewhere if possible. Anyway at least she's home and in my care now, hopefully this time next year we'll be celebrating the first Xmas in our new home.
Thank you all for your wishes and a sincere Happy New Year to everyone.
John


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I thought I would miss the NHS here in West Sussex but now I'm not so sure although the local hospital here in Chichester seems quite good. Anyway , I'm glad things seem to be looking a bit more positive, good luck for 2017


----------



## GinaRockey (Jun 26, 2016)

Roy C said:


> I thought I would miss the NHS here in West Sussex but now I'm not so sure although the local hospital here in Chichester seems quite good. Anyway , I'm glad things seem to be looking a bit more positive, good luck for 2017


We certainly won't miss one hospital in particular, I'll not name them for obvious reasons, in 2004 I was transferred there myself from another hospital with an appendicitis diagnosis, they determined that it was only gastroenteritis and would keep me overnight, well at 5am in the morning my "gastroenteritis" burst and I spent a week in intensive care and for a while Gina was told it may be touch and go, at the time I put it down to just one of those things and being just unlucky and it wouldn't happen again lol, but now !!! My GP at that time wanted me to raise a complaint, I'm now of the opinion that perhaps I should have, but then I was grateful to the surgeon that actually saved my life and couldn't do it.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

GinaRockey said:


> We certainly won't miss one hospital in particular, I'll not name them for obvious reasons, in 2004 I was transferred there myself from another hospital with an appendicitis diagnosis, they determined that it was only gastroenteritis and would keep me overnight, well at 5am in the morning my "gastroenteritis" burst and I spent a week in intensive care and for a while Gina was told it may be touch and go, at the time I put it down to just one of those things and being just unlucky and it wouldn't happen again lol, but now !!! My GP at that time wanted me to raise a complaint, I'm now of the opinion that perhaps I should have, but then I was grateful to the surgeon that actually saved my life and couldn't do it.


Hi

As an ex nursing manager I would advise you to complain. Complaining does not alter the situation for you, that I understand, but it will highlight the chain of events that led to a catalogue of mistakes,and can prevent the same things happening to others and in my experience, it's always the case if one thing goes wrong , everything does. If you PM me I am in contact with senior management in both East and West Sussex, I can see who the best person to contact is


----------

